# window tinting ideas



## bwalker (Sep 30, 2011)

hello all, 
i have a silver 05 gto with red interior. i really want to tint my windows....i live in michigan so technically tinting your fronts isnt allowed. many people around where i live get away with it...however since im 19 and have a gto i dont want to get pulled over for something stupid. any ideas on what to do? leave the fronts limo the backs. or do something like 35 or 25 all the way around. or a combination? let me know any help is appreciated

feel free to post pics if you have silver car! :cheers


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Back window 5%, and rear seats windows 5-10%. will look much better.

i put 20%, and in spring or summer, i'll get 5% on all 3.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some people get away with flat black spray paint but I live in Michigan and I know of people pulled over with tinted windows and don't want the hassle but like you want to preserve the interior. I went with 15% back and 55% front sides. You can't see in through the back and in comparison with the fronts they make them just look like a factory tint. I have several police buddies and they say as long as they can see you they're good with it. I don't mind that people can see me. I guess if you're ugly it may be good to hide but hell I don't mind having people see me in my car and most of the time in the summer (when the car is driven) the windows are down anyways. The 55% has protected the leather great for nearly 8 years now too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

35% front and back is a good middle ground. It looks good and is usually not enough to be bothered.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I have a buddy whos pretty ugly who had double limo and got away with it for a while. The only reason he ever got caught was he put 35% on the front window and now everyone sees how ugly he is LOL. Id only go as dark as your state allows in the front. I have 25% on my car and i like the way it looks


----------



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive had alot of my cars tinted, and in my opinion the best looking tints which won't give you any problems with the cops is 35% up front, and 15% on the back 3. Those 2 flow together really well. I've done alot of cars and 35 looks good cuz it's not too dark and not too light, and 15 is my favorite because it's a shade darker than 20 which is your basic factory tint that you'll find on vans, SUVs, ect. Also if the place you'r getting them done allows you too get 55% on the windshield. It's the lightest tint, you can't even tell its on and it helps with the sun during the day and with other cars headlights at night 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RedGoat28 said:


> Yeah I have a buddy whos pretty ugly who had double limo and got away with it for a while. The only reason he ever got caught was he put 35% on the front window and now everyone sees how ugly he is LOL. *Id only go as dark as your state allows in the front.* I have 25% on my car and i like the way it looks


. . . and that's his problem. In Michigan the front sides and windshield are supposed to have _NO_ tint on them. You have to ask yourself what the potential hassle and costs will be if you get stopped for it. I leaned toward playing it a little safer.


----------



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

Well in that case go the safe route. Here in Illinois anything darker than the legal 35 limit can get you a $375 ticket. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if there is any laws in Indiana for Tint but I went 15% all around.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

35% all around, Red Interior


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the same color scheme and 35% all around looks pretty sharp. Its not super dark but is dark enough to make a solid appearence.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

bwalker said:


> hello all,
> i have a silver 05 gto with red interior. i really want to tint my windows....i live in michigan so technically tinting your fronts isnt allowed. many people around where i live get away with it...however since im 19 and have a gto i dont want to get pulled over for something stupid. any ideas on what to do? leave the fronts limo the backs. or do something like 35 or 25 all the way around. or a combination? let me know any help is appreciated
> 
> feel free to post pics if you have silver car! :cheers


If you don't want any trouble, your easiest and best answer is to just use common sense and not go over whatever the legal limit is in your state.

Other than that you are going to get all different opinions, from everyone in all different states, that have all different laws and lots of them aren't going to have the same concerns that you have, so they really aren't going to help you out at all


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I really wish I had tinted my GTO early. Would have saved the back deck and rear headrests from a lot of aging...


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I went with LIMO tint and hate it. Its hard to see especially when backing up at night time. Side window I have to roll down when making left or right turns. It could be where I live which is mostly country and not alot of street lights----danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO-m said:


> I really wish I had tinted my GTO early. Would have saved the back deck and rear headrests from a lot of aging...


Tint won't save the leather.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Cleanliness and proper cleaner agents will help w/ the leather/vinyl's longevity. Biggest thing is abuse from things like kids, having things in your pockets that rub/dig into the seats, studded jeans, etc. I have 20% all around. It's illegal to have anything on the front two here in NY, but I have my windows down most of the time. Tint is pretty much aesthetic and heat. I'd recommend going w/ a professional shop as well. My tint came w/ a lifetime warranty against bubbles, cracking, fading, and peeling. They also redid one window that had a little bit of dirt under the tint for free.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

15 percent 4 sides, stock rear. drive with your windows down!


----------



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

I chose 20% on all windows. It actually looks a little darker due to the black interior. I'm in Michigan as well but have a prescription. I've been pulled over 3 times by state police and sent on my way all 3 times with no hassle what so ever.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The way I look at it is it is better, if you tint the front side windows, make the rear 3 noticably darker. Having the same dark tint in the back 5 won't fool anyone.


----------



## Dennis1990 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rob GTO said:


> 35% all around, Red Interior


I think the 35% is the ideal window tint because you don't get too dark in the car and also can see through the car. So I think guys you should go with 35%.. Because I also have same one my car. Anyhow but all others are also looking good.


----------

